# 550cc injectors?



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok I have them....and want to get the gets parts if this turbo set up installed in stages to allow little down time....so my question is....can I run them without a tune. As in they wont be pushed to their max and still allow the car to drive normally?i have the apr tune currently and would like to get this injector install done quickly


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no, you can NOT use them till you have a tune for them. it will not "adapt" and work. it will be too rich, way way too rich.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ha ha figured as much! Wishful thinking! Maf can't adapt that much I'm sure


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

its not only the maf.
the ecu is telling the injectors to open thinking they will flow only a certian amount of fuel. going to 550's the will still open that same amount most of the time, the ecu will try to adjust a bit with 02's and maf but can't do it enough


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

You cannot run 550cc injectors with out proper software.

We produced a 550cc N/A tune for high rpm use. (We maxed out stock injectors
at higher rpms)

This is an option if you 'must' install injectors now.

I suggest you install the injectors when you get new turbo software.

BTW: turbo software will run perfectly well without the turbo.



-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> BTW: turbo software will run perfectly well without the turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


even on 09s?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yup. I couldn't put my stockers back in until I got a retune, but the turbo file did run fine with the 550's without the turbo on... That's definitely good to know.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooh even better news then! So I can go flash, then install without ill effect eh?

Mr. atwood you'll be hearing from me!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> even on 09s?



Yes. Even on the '09-up cars.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not running turbo software, but I do have a standard 93 octane larger injector tune from UM. I love it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

LampyB said:


> I'm not running turbo software, but I do have a standard 93 octane larger injector tune from UM. I love it.


So is it quite noticeable this way?

I think it could be nice to cruise around with my 550cc injectors n/a for a day or 2 and see how she does!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

would there be any gains on N/A 550 injectors?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i originally had the Flex Fuel tune with larger injectors, and then Jeff @ UM put together a custom 93 tune for me to be able to still utilize the larger injectors. i don't have verification as to whether the tune is more powerful than a standard flash with stock injectors, but i was under the impression that it was.....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

LampyB said:


> i originally had the Flex Fuel tune with larger injectors, and then Jeff @ UM put together a custom 93 tune for me to be able to still utilize the larger injectors. i don't have verification as to whether the tune is more powerful than a standard flash with stock injectors, but i was under the impression that it was.....


as far as my understanding goes, 2.5s dont need and find no bennefits on more fuel volume.

our engines are fuel limited on 93oct, meaning: if we were to find better fuel, then we would find more gains. Such happens with e85, or 93+meth.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

For anyone that may wonder... You can run the car on 550's but its a mess and you foul plugs in a day. Its able to retard itself around 20% and still runs like garbage. I had to find out the hard way... Overall though the c2 kit is amazing! Glad I did this!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> For anyone that may wonder... You can run the car on 550's but its a mess and you foul plugs in a day. Its able to retard itself around 20% and still runs like garbage. I had to find out the hard way... Overall though the c2 kit is amazing! Glad I did this!



Wait... You're running the car un-tuned?? Duuuuuuude... Be CAREFUL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ha ha no no I had it running the big injectors because the shop couldn't flash over apr... But they got the correct cable next day. So it's all good. I had to drive it maybe 20 miles with the big guys in. and it was nasty.couldn't idle, was sketchy to say the least. But now its all good


----------

